# Where to put a transducer on a Pathfinder 17T ?



## STXAngler (May 26, 2021)

I recently purchased a 2002 Pathfinder 17T. I also purchased a Garmin Echomap UHD 73sv Fish Finder/Chartplotter. I can not figure out where to put the transducer. There is very little room on the transom to add anything. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I know there is a thru hull transducer that is available, but would that work for side view? I have also seen brackets that can be attached to the transom, but I am not sure where to get those. I suggested to my boat mechanic to put it at the bottom right of the tunnel, but he said it was a large transducer and may cause the engine to overheat. He is also having a very difficult time running the fisher tape through the "corrugated" tube in the floor of the console to run the transducer line.Thanks in advance for any ideas.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

I found a 17t that was member JRB he mounted it on the trim tab ,👍 i like that cause i hate to put holes in a stern ....maybe he can give you some feed back about how well it worked 👍😎

You can pull it up and see pictures it was a 2000 17T for sale on microskiff.com 👍


----------



## JupiterSam (May 13, 2020)

My vote is for a thru hull style or shoot thru mounted inside. Tough to find a good place to mount a transom transducer on a boat like this. I have an HPX-t, and have not installed one for this reason!


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Found ond mounted on right edge of tunnei also!but i dont see how thats not in turbulent water 🤔


----------



## STXAngler (May 26, 2021)

Silent Drifter said:


> I found a 17t that was member JRB he mounted it on the trim tab ,👍 i like that cause i hate to put holes in a stern ....maybe he can give you some feed back about how well it worked 👍😎
> 
> You can pull it up and see pictures it was a 2000 17T for sale on microskiff.com 👍


Thank you for the information. I just sent JRB an inquiry.


----------



## STXAngler (May 26, 2021)

JupiterSam said:


> My vote is for a thru hull style or shoot thru mounted inside. Tough to find a good place to mount a transom transducer on a boat like this. I have an HPX-t, and have not installed one for this reason!


I have thought about that, but would that type transducer allow side scanning?


----------



## STXAngler (May 26, 2021)

Silent Drifter said:


> Found ond mounted on right edge of tunnei also!but i dont see how thats not in turbulent water 🤔


I saw that and mentioned it to my boat mechanic. This is a longer transducer and he seems to think it will cause the motor to overheat.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

If it was mine id use a thru hull but put it in the trim tab ,if things changed later you could just replace the tab no holes in boat...i had a thru hull in my 22 panga it didnt stick out very much...it would be less drag than a standard trans and water spray should be minimal...put it next to the lenco ram so you can zip tie power cord to it ...sounds crazy but i bet it would work good the tab should keep any spray knocked down 👍😎 rather than something trailing behind hull or tab which will shoot water up ...


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

I had that same boat and when I read your post my first thought was....my tunnel hull was usually in less than 1 foot of water, and almost never in more than 3' of water. That boat is not meant for deep water, especially if there are boats around throwing big wakes.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Yeah wondering how much side view you would actually have in 2 foot or less 😋


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Silent Drifter said:


> Yeah wondering how much side view you would actually have in 2 foot or less 😋


Yep, just look over the side


----------



## STXAngler (May 26, 2021)

Steve_Mevers said:


> I had that same boat and when I read your post my first thought was....my tunnel hull was usually in less than 1 foot of water, and almost never in more than 3' of water. That boat is not meant for deep water, especially if there are boats around throwing big wakes.


I will be using about 80% of the time for fresh water fishing (crappie, white bass, black bass). So I need to look at deeper depths for structure, shad,gamefish,etc.


----------



## JakeB (Nov 18, 2017)

I see you have a jack plate and that will set the motor back some so prop wan will be less of an issue in regards to MFG recommendations.

i bought a stern saver for my last three boats and try not to drill in the transom. They are easy to Install and you can change the mount up down etc if it does not work out.

I think you will be using side scan when going slower and at that point your engine will not be affecting the XD with tons of prop wash. I would try right corner as far to right as possible.
I don’t think side scan works with through Hull.

In my opinion side scan is mint in like 5-15 ft of water amd does not work great at planing speeds.
You will get depth when cruising though. 

Good luck and please let us know if it worked where ever you decide to put it.


----------



## JakeB (Nov 18, 2017)

Clarify: Far to the right in the tunnel.


----------



## STXAngler (May 26, 2021)

JakeB said:


> I see you have a jack plate and that will set the motor back some so prop wan will be less of an issue in regards to MFG recommendations.
> 
> i bought a stern saver for my last three boats and try not to drill in the transom. They are easy to Install and you can change the mount up down etc if it does not work out.
> 
> ...


I do have a stern saver. I never used one, but I like the idea of not drilling into the hull and decided to purchase one. I did plan on putting it as far right and as far down the tunnel area as I could. I appreciate your feedback.


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

Don't forget that your side scan x-ducer needs to clear the entire bottom of the boat to work properly.


----------



## STXAngler (May 26, 2021)

RJTaylor said:


> Don't forget that your side scan x-ducer needs to clear the entire bottom of the boat to work properly.


Thank you.


----------

